

Ask HN: How to approach enterprise prospects [COLD] - taylorhou

anyone have any advice on approaching enterprise-level prospects relatively cold? - I&#x27;m in SF&#x2F;LA for the next month and have an opportunity to do live demos with big agencies here, however, I have no &quot;ins&quot; to these firms. Especially the executive producers&#x2F;account managers who aren&#x27;t necessarily the most active in networking and tech but who ultimately are the decision makers.<p>In short, my startup (firstcutpro.com) built a collaborative video review tool for video professionals. Think pivotal tracker for video production.
======
taylorhou
hmmm so I've been looking into this more and more. I came across this post by
steve blank and thought i'd add it to this discussion -
[http://steveblank.com/2013/08/12/how-to-get-meetings-with-
pe...](http://steveblank.com/2013/08/12/how-to-get-meetings-with-people-too-
busy-to-see-you/)

essentially he states how he now filters his meeting requests to the ones
where its a two way conversation versus just the "I'd like to grab coffee and
pick your brain".

good stuff. I will definitely use this.

